# [ISPC3] Webalizer durch AWStats ersetzen



## Kaimane (27. Apr. 2010)

Hallo!

Ich teste momentan die Version 3 von ISPC auf einem Debain Lenny (5.0.4) System.
Das Debian-Repository bietet mir das uralte Webalizer-Paket in der Version 2.01 (stable) an. AWStats ist hingegen in der Version 6.7 (stable).
Mir gefällt AWStats im Vergleich zum Webalizer deutlich besser, daher würde ich gern 'umsteigen'.

Wie bekomme ich nun AWStats anstatt Webalizer zum laufen?
Webalizer via apt-get deinstallieren, dafür AWStats installieren und die Konfiguration von AWStats anpassen?
Hat jemand eine Beispielkonfiguration von AWStats, damit es mit ISPC3 läuft?

Sollte der 'Tausch' klappen, wie sehe es mit einem Update von ISPC aus?
Müsste anschließend etwas angepasst werden, oder würde es quasi out-of-the-box mit AWStats lauffähig sein?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## planet_fox (28. Apr. 2010)

Schau mal hier

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33026&highlight=awstats


----------

